# Help Me Understand



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I made my first two runs this past week, and t they included tolls. The tolls totaled $4.50 per trip, yet the trip payment shows only $4.05/trip. As a typist I understand the numbers could have November transposed.

My other observation was the tolls were added into the fare amount with Uber taking its share.. What the heck? U does not tax my expenses!

As a member of this forum I am learning how U plays ball, and they play dirty. _Why_ were the tolls added into the fare, then pulled out as a repay? Tolls are not income!

Thx for replying.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If you go online they should show up. I had one that was short, they corrected right away.


----------

